# why was i a banned



## johnmass62 (Apr 10, 2013)

why was i bannedis it a crime to ask of something i need


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

Going against the TOS will get you banned, it's pretty straight forward and leaves nothing to misinterpret. If you violate the rules, you're walking a thin line and could be smacked down harshly. Evading a ban to re-post doesn't help your case any.


----------



## johnmass62 (Apr 10, 2013)

what do i do


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd start with following the rules, those things you agreed to when you created an account. (This is your second account at least, so you've had 2 chances now to read, am hoping that you did the second time.) Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## GOD HERE (Apr 10, 2013)

What the hell is a TOS


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

you obviously did something wrong either way approach it appropriately contact Rollitup through his visitor messaging board, no need to spam the forum with threads


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> What the hell is a TOS


Terms of service, the thing you read and agreed to before it creates your account.. or should read, before you agree to anyway.. lol


----------



## Kite High (Apr 10, 2013)

tos is nazi censorship on a weed forum...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bottletoke (Apr 10, 2013)

so what did he do? link please....


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

bottletoke said:


> so what did he do? link please....


it doesnt matter he obviously did something wrong, i would imagine it was either sellling/trading or trying to hook people up.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

Kite High said:


> tos is nazi censorship on a weed forum...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


actually the TOS here protects our users , so its for your safety.


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo (Apr 10, 2013)

Asking for something you need? If you were asking for a hookup with only a few posts, that just screams cop. So that might explain it. It's not too bad here, you usually deserve to be banned when you're banned. Just be cool about it and get back out there (without asking for hookups).


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2013)

johnmass62 said:


> why was i bannedis it a crime to ask of something i need


Depending upon what you are asking for yes it is a crime. It is solicitation which is a crime upon the asking. Marijuana is a schedule 1 drug and as such is Federally illegal. So we walk a fine line trying to keep this board alive via the state's medical marijuana laws while not becoming Fed fodder. 

If you need more information on why google overgrow.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2013)

Kite High said:


> tos is nazi censorship on a weed forum...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Hey Kite High good to see you. If you go to a friend's house, piss him off and throws you out is that nazi censorship? Nah it's your friend asserting his comfort zone in his home. This is a more akin to a private home. So the owner of the venue can set the rules. What you have to do is find the place whose rules you agree to. 

Anyway it's already in the '70s. I should be doing taxes but instead I'm evading them and taking the dog walking (that will surprise the shit out of him) but you know this tax evasion stuff is tough work


----------



## Kite High (Apr 10, 2013)

It is a place for people to say whatever. How the fuck do we need others to "decide" what is to be written? BS IT IS CENSORSHIP AND THAT'S THAT. Since when do we need WORD police? On a mj growing forum nonetheless which is supposed to be about freedom. I strongly and totally disagree. I am sure I will be banned as I say wtf I want always and always will. TOS and Word Nazis be damned. I will be wherever I wanna be. When they lock the door I'll break back in if I want to. But from this place Ill probably be blessed when they do it. 
Yeah that crime stuff is hard work. That's why I retired from it.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 10, 2013)

Kite High said:


> It is a place for people to say whatever. How the fuck do we need others to "decide" what is to be written? BS IT IS CENSORSHIP AND THAT'S THAT. Since when do we need WORD police? On a mj growing forum nonetheless which is supposed to be about freedom. I strongly and totally disagree. I am sure I will be banned as I say wtf I want always and always will. TOS and Word Nazis be damned. I will be wherever I wanna be. When they lock the door I'll break back in if I want to. But from this place Ill probably be blessed when they do it.
> Yeah that crime stuff is hard work. That's why I retired from it.


nice rant. how about starting your own "say anything" forum. Or take it to 4chan weirdo.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

Figong said:


> Terms of service, the thing you read and agreed to before it creates your account.. or should read, before you agree to anyway.. lol


The one that makes you admit to growing mj weather you do or not.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Anyway it's already in the '70s. I should be doing taxes but instead I'm evading them and taking the dog walking (that will surprise the shit out of him) but you know this tax evasion stuff is tough work


http://www.irs.gov/uac/Extension-of-Time-To-File-Your-Tax-Return

Your dog would like a longer walk! Procrastination at it finest!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2013)

Kite High said:


> It is a place for people to say whatever. How the fuck do we need others to "decide" what is to be written? BS IT IS CENSORSHIP AND THAT'S THAT. Since when do we need WORD police? On a mj growing forum nonetheless which is supposed to be about freedom. I strongly and totally disagree. I am sure I will be banned as I say wtf I want always and always will. TOS and Word Nazis be damned. I will be wherever I wanna be. When they lock the door I'll break back in if I want to. But from this place Ill probably be blessed when they do it.
> Yeah that crime stuff is hard work. That's why I retired from it.


I'd hate to see you get banned. You have some extremely useful information and I like your sense of humor at times LOL. Let's say for a moment you are right. So nothing on this forum should be banned. 

If that is true how long will this forum stand under the weight of drug spam, sex spam etc... If this is what you actually meant. Anarchy rapidly becomes a free for all and the forum will have no useful information for anyone as any post containing any information will be buried by the spammers and their bots. 

Worse the person who pays for this server and this server's bandwidth are probably paying somewhere out of pocket $300.00 or more/month for the pleasure of us coming here on bandwidth alone not to even begin calculating hardware. So the owner has a significant investment in both time and money. To try to keep this on track and usable as the forum grew there hard to be limitations on what information could be here.

The forum created rules so it can be useful to the target demographic it serves. Here it's the medical marijuana grower. So when anyone shows up here the first thing they get presented with is the terms of use. We all agreed to this. I understand criminal's are looking for areas to exploit constantly it's that tendency that makes them good at their profession and sadly that's why you may in fact be banned. 

If you cost the owners of this forum money by breaking the terms of use (not rules, mind you, terms of use whereby we all get the most from this this resource), you could be deemed costing the owners to much money and not showing a return on their investment on the growth of this social resource in an direction they are taking it in.

It's a tough balance. But they aren't trying to be the thought police. Just keep this a useful place. I'm sure you noticed we spout off all the time and don't get bounced so it's pretty liberal here. But still there has to be some limits to keep this useful and, damn, I'd hate to see you go. You're fun. But I understand if you just can't live with these limits. We all have to make those decisions.

You know you could realistically create your own forum and do this. I think it would be interesting and even fun for you. You are very smart and it would be a great avenue to grow into and with your grow knowledge you could do well.



Grandpapy said:


> http://www.irs.gov/uac/Extension-of-Time-To-File-Your-Tax-Return
> 
> Your dog would like a longer walk! Procrastination at it finest!


It's looking more like the Bataan death march over here. Used to be I'd get the leash and the dog was yeah let's go! Now I get the leash and the pooch hides! I started packing a little water, then a snack, now it's entire meal(s) and vape on the road.... yeah it's rough but someone's got to do it (or sit down do the damn taxes).

Oh and you know that extension thing? It doesn't work see you have to figure your taxes enough to pay what you owe (if you owe). So essentially you file that without an estimate and your wrong you pay them tons in penalties grrrr. So you have to just do them. Of course there's no possibility I would owe which means I don't have to even file an extension! But ..... it's that damn OCD I can NOT help myself. I just need to do them ::hanging head in shame::


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Anarchy rapidly becomes a free for all


curious you are a wise woman, you really are, you blow my mind with some of the stuff you say, you really know how to make a point, I'll admit I've been a bit of a dick to some people on here and I'm gonna try to stop that, this is a really good forum and I gotta say there are some very intelligent people on here, I am humbled.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 22, 2013)

Try going into a glass shop and telling them you want to buy a bong. Then argue censorship with them, when they throw you out.


----------



## ILoveYouSweetLeaf (May 1, 2013)

I am so new here I don't really feel I should open my mouth about this. I will however since I have been admin before on game servers and other site forums and until you have, you don't understand how much of a pain in the ass it can be. I am against censorship, however I feel that this is not censorship, it is trying to keep a site running and informative AND trying to keep the operators of the site from getting unwanted attention. If you say that anything should be allowed, do you feel someone should be allowed to come on here and sell there kid? or should that post be removed and the person banned? how about prostitution adverts like in the back of some newspapers? check out this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFC2IZe04EY (interesting and infuriating video) but to the point, read the comments from crazy bitch "cindybin2001". If that raving hypocritical lunatic came on here and started spamming the forums and was NOT "censored" or banned, I and i'm sure MANY others would leave this site rather quickly. just a thought. I mean no disrespect Kite High, but think about that. btw you really have to check out that videos comments to really get a feel for what I mean. And people have gone onto ebay and tried to sell there kids so that is really not that far fetched.


----------

